# What Happens to the Unsold GS Puppies?



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

I always wonder what happens to the GS puppies when a breeder can't find buyers or when the color, temperament or drive of the GS puppies don't match with what a breeder is looking for.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I suppose it depends on the breeder. 

If the puppy is getting older and no one wants to meet the price, the breeder will either lower the price or keep the dog, working with it and waiting for the right owner. Less scrupulous breeders will dump the dog or I suppose kill the dog -- I have heard some horror stories.

Normally, if the color, temperament, or drive of the puppies do not match a specific home, they will find a pet home and usually sell the puppy on a limited registration.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Depends on the breeder.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A friend of mine breeds Belgian Tervurens. She is very careful about matching the dog to a home and she sometimes has puppies that she ends up keeping because she can't find the right match. 

Tervs can be very dominating dogs to an owner who doesn't know how to handle them. She had 2 boys left from a litter 3 years ago that she ended up keeping because of this. She just recently placed them into experience agility homes. 

She has a litter right now with 3 month old puppies. She has a couple left that need show homes with co-ownership/breeding agreements. She will keep these also if she cannot find a the right home. 

Her dogs are beautiful! I go and visit the puppies when she needs people to come over for socialization.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> I suppose it depends on the breeder.
> 
> If the puppy is getting older and no one wants to meet the price, the breeder will either lower the price or keep the dog, working with it and waiting for the right owner. Less scrupulous breeders will dump the dog or I suppose kill the dog -- I have heard some horror stories.
> 
> Normally, if the color, temperament, or drive of the puppies do not match a specific home, they will find a pet home and usually sell the puppy on a limited registration.


This. 

Sometimes they even give them away for free. Good breeders have a huge network and pretty much any dog that doesn't meet the standard can and will be placed in pet homes either for a fraction of the price or for free.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> I suppose it depends on the breeder.
> 
> If the puppy is getting older and no one wants to meet the price, the breeder will either lower the price or keep the dog, working with it and waiting for the right owner. Less scrupulous breeders will dump the dog or I suppose kill the dog -- I have heard some horror stories.
> 
> Normally, if the color, temperament, or drive of the puppies do not match a specific home, they will find a pet home and usually sell the puppy on a limited registration.


I think breeders who dump or kill unsold GS should not be in the business of breeding GS at all.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not really sure. All the puppies I've bought or "fostered" were from litters that were entirely spoken for before the puppies went home. I know when I got Nikon several people were turned away.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Richiegs said:


> I think breeders who dump or kill unsold GS should not be in the business of breeding GS at all.


You wouldn't believe how many times that happens in the US and Germany.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Depends. If the breeder has no conscience or backbone, or if they come from a pet store, they end up in the shelter. I also often see puppies listed on Craigslist "last one!!!" at greatly reduced prices or free.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> You wouldn't believe how many times that happens in the US and Germany.



That is really sad when breeders treat dogs as inventory! Does it happen to small breeders too?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Richiegs said:


> That is really sad when breeders treat dogs as inventory! Does it happen to small breeders too?


Yup, all the time.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Yup, all the time.


Why do small breeders do that for? It doesn't cost a lot of money to raise a few healthy dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have had litters where I had people waiting for males and I had one male and 5 females. Then I had a litter where I had people wanting females and I had only two females and 5 males. I keep them, take them to classes, start them in tracking, etc until I find the right home. This is what the breeders I know do.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Richiegs said:


> Why do small breeders do that for? It doesn't cost a lot of money to raise a few healthy dogs.


Well, first you've got to realize I'm not talking about good breeders. To me, if someone dumps puppies of their making, they're automatically not a good breeder. Good breeders, like Lisa posted above, will train and feed and socialize and care for the puppies until they find the right homes. But it happens fairly frequently that someone will breed their purebred bitch for any of the myriad reasons that people do so: to make back the money they paid for her, so the kids can experience the miracle of birth, they believe she deserves to be a mother, they want one just like her. . . whatever. 

So they want to keep one and they had several family members who said they wanted one and they're sure they can sell the others for $350 apiece. When the litter is born they have 12 puppies. They choose the one they want to keep and one family member takes one, but the others suddenly decide they don't want a dog right now after all. So the 11 puppies are listed on Craisgslist and in the newspaper.

They start out asking $350 and being very picky about who gets to buy one of their babies. 5 are sold by 8 weeks old, then 2 in the 9th week. They're starting to get desperate now because the bitch doesn't want anything to do with them and they need shots and worming and are eating a lot of food. There are still 4 left. So the price is dropped to $250, then $100 and they sell 2 more. But by now they're 14, 15 weeks old and they don't even look like puppies anymore, they look like little dogs. Nobody wants little dogs, they want puppies. 

Between the two unsold, the one they're keeping, and mom, they're feeding a 40lb bag of food a week and the vet is starting to make noises about more shots and something about a state-mandated rabies shot. 

So they drop the puppies off at the shelter and tell themselves someone will come along and give them a good home.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

lhczth said:


> I have had litters where I had people waiting for males and I had one male and 5 females. Then I had a litter where I had people wanting females and I had only two females and 5 males. I keep them, take them to classes, start them in tracking, etc until I find the right home. This is what the breeders I know do.



Same here.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I've never had a case where puppies "didn't sell", some just take longer than others. I breed Belgians, not GSDs but it's not much different from breed to breed. Sometimes I had a couple puppies until 5 or 6 months. When I have puppies, I plan to keep them until they find appropriate homes. I will not keep them forever if I didn't plan to keep them (some breeders are ok with keeping and extra 2 or so puppies if homes don't pan out by a certain age) but I will keep them as long as I need to. I took in a 10 Belgians from a friend's Oops litter last summer. They didn't ask me to but I offered because I knew I'd have better luck placing them since they don't really breed dogs. Several went to homes at 8 weeks, than gradually over the cross of a few months everyone found homes. Most breeders that I know do just what I did - keep advertising, keep word out that you have puppies available and socialize/train the puppies while they wait for their homes.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Richiegs said:


> That is really sad when breeders treat dogs as inventory! Does it happen to small breeders too?


I'm sure it does, I know for a fact it happens with cat breeders also. My mother in law (who we have no relationship with anymore) breeds persian cats. She is a kitten mill if I've ever seen one. She had a kitten that was born with no eyes and I found a home for it... she didn't even bother, she just killed it because it wasn't worth anything. "It would have cost me money just to give it away".


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Breeders owe it to the puppies that they produce, to find the perfect, proper homes for them.....no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Richiegs said:


> I think breeders who dump or kill unsold GS should not be in the business of breeding GS at all.


Personally, I'd rather see a breeder euthanize an unadoptable pup than dump it.


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

my brother got a boxer for free cause the breeder could not use it..


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Breeders owe it to the puppies that they produce, to find the perfect, proper homes for them.....no matter how long it takes.


I concur. Another litter should not even be considered if there are pups to placed from previous litters. A girl I know has begun working with one pup in Shutzhund that was left. Eventually she may be able to place the dog...she may have to wait until it is titled. The dog is less than 5 months now from a great lineage of SHu3 Parents. The other 2 she could not placed are at another kennel getting training.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Breeders owe it to the puppies that they produce, to find the perfect, proper homes for them.....no matter how long it takes.


I absolutely agree. If breeders can't sell the puppies or dogs, they should give them out for free.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of them do just that. Placing them with friends and family for very little or free.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Richiegs said:


> I absolutely agree. If breeders can't sell the puppies or dogs, they should give them out for free.


I will not agree with this. If you have a friend or family member that you know very well, then giving them a free dog is probably not such a terrible thing. But offering any dog for free, opens those dogs up for unscrupulous buyers to take them for a variety of reasons. 

Also, if someone can only afford a dog that is free, how will they afford vet care, good food, training, etc. 

Also, some people, perhaps many people, do not value a dog that is given away, they either think something must have been wrong with the dog, or they simply do not worry so much about the dog as it was just a freebee. Others are wonderful to the dogs they own regardless of the price tag. But if someone pays for the dog, they are less likely to dump the dog if it is inconvenient, and if they do need to rehome the dog, they are more likely to at least call the breeder first. If the dog was free, no way is that owner going to pay air fare for the dog to get back to the breeder. 

If a dog has a serious problem like mega E, or a serious temperament issue, they should care for that dog or euthanize the dog. Finding a family for a dog with a serious issue, well I guess that is just passing off the problem and heartache to someone else. Breeders have to sometimes make decisions that are not easy to make, it is in the job description right next to cleaning poop, and assisting in the problem pregnancy.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with giving puppies away free in some circumstances. I don't agree that free means the people won't value the dog or can't afford the dog. I think you need to still screen homes appropriately. I'd rather see people offer older puppies free (or for very low prices say $100 to cover vet care) than end up keeping 3 or 4 puppies that they don't really have time for. And the idea of euthanizing healthy puppies just because you couldn't find buyers doesn't sit well with me at all. 

As for people paying money for the dog being less likely to dump the dog, I'm just not sure that's true. First, money isn't an issue for some people, certainly not the cost of a puppy. Second, no matter how much or how little one pays for a puppy they are going to invest a lot more into the puppy's care within the first year. No puppy is actually "free". And third, I've seen people pay way too much for puppies and not even keep them a year. I took in an 8 month old Corgi that the person had bought for $2000+ at a petstore - she still had at least 2 or 3 years left of payments to make on him when she decided that this was not the right dog for her. She gave him to me with all of his paper work, vet records, etc and asked me to find him a good home. I do think in her case, she was trying to do what was right for the dog and realized she hadn't made an informed decision when getting him. Similar story with a family who had a Husky from the petstore, which I believe they paid about $3000 for ("rare pure white with blue eyes"). By 5 months old, it became obvious to them that they didn't enjoy living with a Husky. They put the dog in the paper for the price they paid, then for what they owed, then for less and less each week until I think they ended up getting maybe $100. Some of my dogs were free and I have given dogs away for free as well, not because I had to but because I wanted to. I do agree that people picking up free puppies on impulse at the flea market may regret the choice later on but people buying expensive puppies at petstores on impulse may also regret the choice later on. It shouldn't matter what you charge or don't charge if you are appropriately screening homes and only placing puppies with people you feel comfortable with. Nothing is ever sure fire but I don't think that is a matter of paying vs. not paying.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> As for people paying money for the dog being less likely to dump the dog, I'm just not sure that's true. First, money isn't an issue for some people, certainly not the cost of a puppy. Second, no matter how much or how little one pays for a puppy they are going to invest a lot more into the puppy's care within the first year. No puppy is actually "free". And third, I've seen people pay way too much for puppies and not even keep them a year. I took in an 8 month old Corgi that the person had bought for $2000+ at a petstore - she still had at least 2 or 3 years left of payments to make on him when she decided that this was not the right dog for her. She gave him to me with all of his paper work, vet records, etc and asked me to find him a good home. I do think in her case, she was trying to do what was right for the dog and realized she hadn't made an informed decision when getting him. Similar story with a family who had a Husky from the petstore, which I believe they paid about $3000 for ("rare pure white with blue eyes"). By 5 months old, it became obvious to them that they didn't enjoy living with a Husky. They put the dog in the paper for the price they paid, then for what they owed, then for less and less each week until I think they ended up getting maybe $100. Some of my dogs were free and I have given dogs away for free as well, not because I had to but because I wanted to. I do agree that people picking up free puppies on impulse at the flea market may regret the choice later on but people buying expensive puppies at petstores on impulse may also regret the choice later on. It shouldn't matter what you charge or don't charge if you are appropriately screening homes and only placing puppies with people you feel comfortable with. Nothing is ever sure fire but I don't think that is a matter of paying vs. not paying.


 
My first 2 dogs growing up were free in front of walmart. They were amazing dogs and we loved them so much. Sadly one of them passed but he had a good 11 years with a family who spoiled him rotten. We didn't get them simply because they were free and convenient, we got them because we were actually in the market for puppies since we moved into the area, it just so happened that people like to give puppies away in front of this store CONSTANTLY. So we took them in and gave them a home they deserved. I completely agree that price does not mean a thing. The people who treat dog poorly aren't necessarily the people that can't afford vet care or a proper kibble.. they can be rich spoiled people who have no idea what they are getting themselves into. 

The comment about people paying for their animals having more money to care for them is not entirely true. I'm paying for a $2500 purebred Boerboel. Granted yes, I can afford to buy her, yes I can afford the vet bills, and food, but I am no where near rich or well off and to be honest for a while it will be tight until she is payed off, but that doesn't mean I neither deserve the dog or can't care for her properly or that simply because I'm purchasing an expensive animal means I have all the money in the world. Perceptions are not everything people.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wyoung2153 said:


> The people who treat dog poorly aren't necessarily the people that can't afford vet care or a proper kibble.. they can be rich spoiled people who have no idea what they are getting themselves into.
> 
> The comment about people paying for their animals having more money to care for them is not entirely true.


This topic:


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

It depends on the ''breeder''.

For ''reputable breeders'' Some breeders will only breed when a ''waiting list'' happens to reduce the risk of pups without placements.Others will breed and either keep the pups permenantly,hold onto the pups till the right home is found,or will limit registration and reduce costs and place in pet homes.(usually on a s/n contract)

For BYBs,pup mills,and disreputable breeders.I have heard some horror tales.If they are ''lucky'' they will be dumped at the local humane society.Otherwise they could remain and be bred as well,killed/abused/neglected,sold to another mill for a breeding dog,dumped in a trash bin/side of the road or sold to anyone with the money/given to someone that may not be a good home for them.It's the luck of the draw.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

selzer said:


> I will not agree with this. If you have a friend or family member that you know very well, then giving them a free dog is probably not such a terrible thing. *But offering any dog for free, opens those dogs up for unscrupulous buyers to take them for a variety of reasons. *
> 
> Also, if someone can only afford a dog that is free, how will they afford vet care, good food, training, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree.BUT proper home/adopter screening can provide a degree of safety for a ''free'' dog,that screens an adopter.Vet referances,home checks and getting the dog spayed and neutered prior to placing are good ways to help less than desired owners from getting a free dog for the wrong reasons.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Depends on the breeder. I know a breeder at work that if the pup doesn't come out perfect he has the puppy put down. I was disturbed to hear that. But in his mind he wants to keep his lines genetically perfect. I don't agree with that thought process, but then again I'm not a breeder. My breeder had a pup (GSD) that was way too small so she gave her to a friend of mine. She will not put any of her dogs down (well unless of course medically necessary). She will take the dogs back if something happens with the owner and they can't keep the dog. She loves her litters.


----------



## Richiegs (Nov 10, 2011)

rjvamp said:


> Depends on the breeder. I know a breeder at work that if the pup doesn't come out perfect he has the puppy put down. I was disturbed to hear that. But in his mind he wants to keep his lines genetically perfect. I don't agree with that thought process, but then again I'm not a breeder. My breeder had a pup (GSD) that was way too small so she gave her to a friend of mine. She will not put any of her dogs down (well unless of course medically necessary). She will take the dogs back if something happens with the owner and they can't keep the dog. She loves her litters.


There should be a law to prosecute those breeders/anyone killing puppies/dogs. That is animal cruelty.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Richiegs said:


> There should be a law to prosecute those breeders/anyone killing puppies/dogs. That is animal cruelty.


You know, if you could get a congress made entirely of good breeders, they _might_ be able to word a piece of legislation in such a way that it would keep healthy puppies from being culled while still allowing for the euthanasia of sick, weak or deformed puppies and that wouldn't make the breeder jump through a bunch of expensive hoops keeping sick puppies on life support. But there's no way our current legislature could do it. 

Plus, what are you going to do? Dispatch the Gestapo to every breeder's home when a bitch goes into labor? Because having a government official present during the whelping is the only way you could keep culling from occurring.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good points. I really never thought that much about this issue til I moved to McAlester and met a lady that breeds GSD's locally. Small breeder, nice dogs. 

She had a litter fully spoken for and then one fell through. Poor little Joy from the J litter just did not sell. I asked her if she wanted me to foster her and get her out training some as I had more time. We were working on that when all of a sudden Joy sold to a nice family in Allen, Texas. They kept her for 2 weeks and are bringing her back on Saturday. Apparently she is shy and a afraid of men. There are 3 men in Cynthia's home. My husband has socialized this pup as well and I know many men fromm their church have socialized pups. I have seen her with kids and other dogs. She is very sweet. Personally I don't think they gave her enough time to settle in, she is a quieter pup and not as outgoing as her littermates but I don't think she is afraid of men. But back she comes for a full refund and she will stay until placed and Cynthia thinks she will start her in obedience. I may work with her this weekend too.

I think good breeders keep the pups til they can place them. I would take this pup but I am not ready for one yet and I think I want aworking line, but I will help work with her. 

Anyone looking for a sweet 7 month old female WGSL?


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

Not a dog, but I got my rabbit a purebred Netherland Dwarf, with a great background (Uncle was 5th best in breed in the country) off of craigslist for free because his ears are too long for the breed standard! I don't have a pedigree but he is the best bunny and still adorable to me! I always recommend the lady I got him from, I think she did the right thing and my bunny is spoiled and happy!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

selzer said:


> I suppose it depends on the breeder.
> 
> Normally, if the color, temperament, or drive of the puppies do not match a specific home, they will find a pet home and usually sell the puppy on a limited registration.


 
My Callie has limited registration. We love her and she's beautiful. We only wanted her for a pet, but we got waaaay more .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Richiegs said:


> There should be a law to prosecute those breeders/anyone killing puppies/dogs. That is animal cruelty.


I don't know about that. A pup is born without the nervous system totally developed. So one can cut dewclaws in the first few days without undue pain. And a pup will get cold and stop trying to live, it will shut down. Or one can use starter fluid, I guess it is ether it will put the pup to sleep and then it just dies. 

I do not know how are government could get away with making a law against killing puppies, especially when government run shelters do an awful lot of killing of live dogs and puppies. 

I think killing a puppy because of the number the bitch had, or because it is the wrong color, or maybe not as big as the other puppies, or is the wrong sex, that to me is disgusting, but should not be illegal. I don't have a problem with a breeder making the decision for pups that are deformed or ill.


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Richiegs said:


> I always wonder what happens to the GS puppies when a breeder can't find buyers or when the color, temperament or drive of the GS puppies don't match with what a breeder is looking for.


 

Man, all this talk about how they are put down or given to shelters and so on. You guys are killing me. 
This whole time i just thought puppies turned into dogs !


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

PatternDayTrader said:


> Man, all this talk about how they are put down or given to shelters and so on. You guys are killing me.
> This whole time i just thought puppies turned into dogs !


Sadly, a lot of puppies from irresponsible breeders don't get that chance.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I got the sale puppy... she wasn't the three color or right color sable that the breeder was shooting for.... I am not ashamed. I have an awesome pup that meets my aesthetic needs of GSD, so what if it wasn't what the breeder was hoping for.

We checked out 3 other GSD's that were full price and similar AKC background - but they looked too much like Kayla - it made me sad. Wendy doesn't look like Kayla at all, and she is a very pretty sable that I will love no matter what color she ends up.

My hubby was teasing me about my sale puppy.....


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

What happens to unsold german shepherd puppies?

Cruella DeVill gets a new coat? 










Sorry, I thought it was a little bit funny..... 

Sad fact, I'm sure there are a lot more puppies culled out than what we want to consider during the holliday season, another reason, I shop rescue first...


----------

